# Schraubsicherung mit Überspannungsschutz und Versicherungsschutz



## ubuntu1967 (22. Juli 2013)

*Schraubsicherung mit Überspannungsschutz und Versicherungsschutz*

Ich hoffe ich bin hier im richtigen Forum.

Ich suche eine 16 A (Ampere) Sicherung zum schrauben im Wohnungsanschlusskasten, mit Überspannungsschutz z.B 4500 Ampere gegen Gewitter, und Versicherungschutz den der Hersteller oder der Händler bei Beschädigung des PC auszahlt.
Wichtig wäre der Versicherungsschutz ohne monatlichen oder jährlichen Versicherungsbeitrag und ohne Hausbesuche des Vericherungsunternehmens.

Kennt jemand so eine Schraub Sicherung (Schraubautomat)?


----------



## Niza (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Schraubsicherung mit Überspannungsschutz und Versicherungsschutz*

Leider nicht.

Wie wäre es mit einem Überspannungsschutz für z.B. PC:
brennenstuhl®
Einfach dazwischenstecken zwischen PC und Steckdose.
*
Aber mit versicherung ist schwer.*
Habe ich noch nie gesehen das das ein Hersteller anbietet.

hoffe ich konnte die ein bischen helfen.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Fireb0ng (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Schraubsicherung mit Überspannungsschutz und Versicherungsschutz*

Blitzschutz

Mann kann sich eun bisschen Schützen aber du bräuchtest dann so etwas.
Überspannungsschutz Energieverteilung und Zählerplatzsysteme Hager

Und billig und einfach wird das nicht

Und dann sollten auch schon alle bereiche gesichert sein


----------



## N30S (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Schraubsicherung mit Überspannungsschutz und Versicherungsschutz*

So etwas was du suchst gibt es nicht.

Kauf die ne Überspannungssteckdose wie bereits erwähnt.

Und wenn doch was passiert ---> Hausratversicherung


----------



## Verminaard (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Schraubsicherung mit Überspannungsschutz und Versicherungsschutz*

So wie sich das liest hast du noch einen alten Sicherungskasten mit Schraubsicherungen. 
Soetwas was du gerne haettest, kenne ich gar nicht.
Auch eine Ueberspannungsschutz/Sicherungskombination nicht.
Von den Ueberspannungsschutzsteckdosen halte ich persoenlich nicht allzuviel, auch wenn da schoene Versprechen draufstehen.
Um einen vernuenftigen Ueberspannungsschutz herzustellen, muesstest du im Verteiler einen Typ2 Schutz einbauen und entweder direkt vor dem Stromkreis der geschuetzt werden muss oder direkt vor der Steckdose einen Typ3 Schutz einbauen.


----------



## Niza (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Schraubsicherung mit Überspannungsschutz und Versicherungsschutz*

Du kannst dir ja so ein Schutzsystem installieren wie in manchen Rechenzentren.

Ein Blitzschutzklasse 1 System was 99% schutz vor Blitzen liefert.

Blitzableiter und Blitzschutz, Informationen vom Profi fr Sie

Allerdings glaube ich das das richtig teuer wird.
Und das sich das kein normaler mensch leisten kann

Allerdings siehst du auch hierran das es keinen 100%tigen schutz gegen Blitze gibt.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Malkav85 (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Schraubsicherung mit Überspannungsschutz und Versicherungsschutz*

Soetwas gibt es nicht. Kein Hersteller zahlt für einen Blitzeinschlag. Und deine Hausrat zahlt auch nur, wenn es mit abgesichert ist. Elementarschäden sind nämlich nicht Standart dabei.


----------



## Superwip (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Schraubsicherung mit Überspannungsschutz und Versicherungsschutz*

Wirkungsvoller Blitzschutz ist, wie schon bemerkt, teuer und aufwendig. Blitzschutzsteckdosenleisten sind in der Regel unzureichend. Grundsätzlich sind Überspannungsschutzsteckdosen häufig schlicht unterdimensioniert, Schaltschrankseitige Lösungen sind hier zu bevorzugen wobei der Abstand zum zu schützenden Gerät nicht zu groß sein sollte.

Probleme und Maßnahmen dagegen:

-) Überspannung durch Induktion
In langen elektrischen Leitungen jeder Art, insbesondere auch in Telekommunikationsleitungen und Erdungskabeln können durch Induktion Überspannungspulse entstehen
Gegenmaßnahmen: Lichtwellenleiter oder Optokoppler für Datenleitungen (insbesondere Netzwerkkabel), Leitungen, insbesondere Erdungskabel/Leitungen möglichst kurz halten, Überspannungsschutzschalter, eine effektive Maßnahme gegen relativ geringfügige Spannungsschwankungen sind auch geeignete Netzteile die diese aushalten (PC Netzteile sollten meist kurzzeitig 1000V verkraften, einige auch bis zu 2000V) und Online-USVs; diese Maßnahmen ermöglichen im Gegensatz zu einem Überspannungsschutz sogar einen Weiterbetrieb der Anlage während und unmittelbar nach einem Einschlag; wird ein Überspannungsschutzschalter vor einer USV angebracht ist das eine sehr wirkungsvolle Maßnahme. Neben Komplexen Schutzschaltungen können auch geeignet dimensionierte Trenntransformatoren oder Drosselspulen Spannungspulse abfangen. Eine weitere mögliche Gegenmaßnahme ist das Verlegen von Kabeln in metallenen Rohren oder Schläuchen (die am besten beidseitig geerdet sein sollten) sowie das wahren eines Abstands zwischen Leitungen und parallel verlegten Blitzableitern; auf übliche Schirmungen sollte man sich nicht verlassen da diese nicht für solche Belastungen ausgelegt sind.

-) Direkter Blitzeinschlag in ein elektrisches System
Selbsterklärend...
Gegenmaßnahmen: Blitzableiter und Blitzfangstangen/Blitzfangleitungen. Einem direkten Blitzeinschlag kann ein Überspannungsschutz nur schwer standhalten. Eine kurzzeitige hohe Überspannung im Strom- oder Telefonnetz kann auch auftreten wenn ein Blitz in ein benachbartes Gebäude einschlägt. Als Gegenmaßnahme ist ein ordentlicher Überspannungsschutzschalter im Verteilerkasten die beste Lösung; die zu erwarteten Überspannungen sind in der Praxis natürlich deutlich geringer als bei einem direkten Einschlag in das eigene Gebäude; das hängt auch von der geographischen Lage und dem Aufbau des Stromnetzes ab.

-) Erdpotential schwankt
Kann effektiv ebenfalls Störungen hervorrufen
Gegenmaßnahmen: Erdung räumlich von der Erdung des Blitzableiters trennen, Überspannungsschutz für Erdung, Erdung an mehreren Punkten

-) EMP
Ein Blitz verursacht einen Elektromagnetischen Puls der elektronische Geräte und insbesondere Funkanlagen beschädigen oder zerstören kann
Gegenmaßnahmen: Schirmung durch elektrisch leitfähiges Gehäuse, bei Gewitter (W-LAN und sonstige) Antennen abstecken, geerdete Antennen; W-LAN Antennen sind aber durch Blitz-EMPs realistisch betrachtet nur geringfügig gefährdet


----------

